# "One Fish, Two Fish, Fog Fish"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay 
by Captain Chris Martin
Sponsored by Simms*

January 27, 2014

*Wade Fishing Fog*

Guest Rob Hall and guests ventured to the lodge ahead of our next artic cold front hoping to find a productive day on the bay flats with Guide Stephen Boriskie.

Wading waist deep in calm fog delivered to hand 7 trout 1 red soft plastics 1/16oz screw lock jig heads. Best colors were white gulps and TTKs in black chartreuse.

*Techniques*

Had to be tickling the grass bottom while working the full water column to draw strikes. Had to move to different real estate to dodge the high North winds after cold front and used ideal methods keying in on pelicans crashing bait on a dirty water line; holding small reds and some good slot sized redfish.

*Stage Shifting*

I was up early this morning putting 3 huge pot roasts in the oven ahead of 25 guests arriving for a hot lunch and meeting Tuesday, an meeting/fishing on Wednesday. All the shotguns, decoys and gear are cleaned and already put away until next season. Now, itâ€™s game on for fishing.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868

Video 




#Bay #fishing #speckled #trout #Seadrift #Port O'Connor


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Meetings & Fishing*

Despite it freezing yesterday, we're looking for the window to fish today or tomorrow with this group.

We specialize in corporate fishing trips, and weâ€™re always interested in managing your companyâ€™s next outing. Team-building events are always popular and we have hundreds of satisfied clients who have taken part in our outdoorsteam-building events. We truly believe you will find Bay Flats Lodge to be magnificent in every detail and that we exemplify an uncompromising commitment to your companyâ€™s comfort, delight, and enjoyment.


----------

